# Bratwurst seasoning



## efue

hey everyone, I was thinking about making some sausage and wanted to know if anyone here had a recipe for some good bratwurst seasoning? thanks


----------



## les3176

I don't have a recipe but here's a like you can buy it.

http://www.sausagemaker.com/seasonings-1.aspx


----------



## DanMcG

I've yet to make bratwurst, but here's a few recipes you could try.

http://web.archive.org/web/20010214020112/http:/home.att.net/~g.m.fowler/frame/Sausage1.htm


----------



## jeffesonm

much great info (including recipes) found here:  http://www.wedlinydomowe.com/sausage-recipes


----------



## mkatts

This is shooter Ricks Brat Recipe. Posted here earlier. I used it this past weekend. It is great!

5 lbs ground pork or 4lbs ground pork and 1 lb lean beef
1 TBS ground coriander
1.5 tsp good paprika
1 tsp ground black pepper
1 TBS Kosher salt
2 tsp dried rosemary
4 tsp sugar
2 tsp cayenne pepper
1 TBS sage
1.5 TBS dry mustard
1 tsp nutmeg
1/4 cup soy concentrate
1 cup cold water

Mix all spices and cold water together and mix well into meat. Stuff hog casings and form links. Use or freeze promptly.


----------



## mkatts

Here is the link to the original post...

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/fo...s-attitude-brats-recipe-and-pics-on-the-grill


----------



## scarbelly

Go here and you will find links to many great sausage sites and recipes

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/102292/great-sausage-website


----------



## rbranstner

I have never made a brat seasoning but just about every grocery store and butcher shop around here sells mixes for several different kinds of brats and other sausage. We just picked up a bunch of their brats and sampled them and decided which mix we liked the best and went there to buy our mix.


----------



## mballi3011

I have made alot of brats and have used alot of different spice kits and recipes from the book Sausage making and curing meat by Rytek Kutaz it's normally calld "The Bible" and it has some really good recipes in it to. Now that one that Rick makes looks prettydarn good but I like my sausage alittle on the hot side so I would add maybe a tsp red pepper flakes. Then let it sit in the refrig overnight and then stuff it. Can you do us a favor and swing into Roll call and introduce yourself and your equipment  for us.


----------



## mkatts

Ricks does have a bit of heat to it.  Though red pepper flakes or upping the cayenne would be good too!


----------



## retread

This is what I posted a while back:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/forum/thread/100112/my-bratwurst-receipe


----------



## efue

thanks for all the links guys, I'm going to use a combo with a little bit added from all the recipes, I'm kinda on the fence about adding the egg whites? but one thing I'm going to use for a twist is I'm going to roll the meat up in soaked corn husks and tie the ends with string. I will post pic's


----------



## efue

got'em on the smoker and I could only do about 5 because I had a hell of a time grinding the meat I had to stop and clean the blade every 30 sec, so I just gave in and in going to cook the rest of the meat with the sausage and I added some green chilies and onions with is and make some carne guisada


----------



## beer-b-q

If you make sure your meat is partially frozen and your grinder plates are cold you will have less problems when grinding.

What type grinder are you using and what size plates?


----------



## efue

it was 90% frozen and the grinder is a universal #2 and it was cold as ice..lol  I was pork shoulder too so its not the easiest to grind


----------



## shooterrick

Glad to see you enjoyed it!


mkatts said:


> This is shooter Ricks Brat Recipe. Posted here earlier. I used it this past weekend. It is great!
> 
> 5 lbs ground pork or 4lbs ground pork and 1 lb lean beef
> 1 TBS ground coriander
> 1.5 tsp good paprika
> 1 tsp ground black pepper
> 1 TBS Kosher salt
> 2 tsp dried rosemary
> 4 tsp sugar
> 2 tsp cayenne pepper
> 1 TBS sage
> 1.5 TBS dry mustard
> 1 tsp nutmeg
> 1/4 cup soy concentrate
> 1 cup cold water
> 
> Mix all spices and cold water together and mix well into meat. Stuff hog casings and form links. Use or freeze promptly.


----------



## efue

here's some pic's
	

		
			
		

		
	






	

		
			
		

		
	
 of the sausage, It don't have a strong taste but, its pretty tasty, it taste like a cross between a smoked sausage and summer sausage


----------



## mkatts

ShooterRick said:


> Glad to see you enjoyed it!
> 
> 
> mkatts said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is shooter Ricks Brat Recipe. Posted here earlier. I used it this past weekend. It is great!
> 
> 5 lbs ground pork or 4lbs ground pork and 1 lb lean beef
> 1 TBS ground coriander
> 1.5 tsp good paprika
> 1 tsp ground black pepper
> 1 TBS Kosher salt
> 2 tsp dried rosemary
> 4 tsp sugar
> 2 tsp cayenne pepper
> 1 TBS sage
> 1.5 TBS dry mustard
> 1 tsp nutmeg
> 1/4 cup soy concentrate
> 1 cup cold water
> 
> Mix all spices and cold water together and mix well into meat. Stuff hog casings and form links. Use or freeze promptly.
Click to expand...

I had no less than 30 people over for the NFC Championship game and did up 30lbs of these guys. There was none left. Cooked via a simmer in beer/butter/onions, then grilled with hickory/misquite smoke.

Soooooo, goood.


----------



## stevebell

Can I add cheese to shooter ricks receipe and will it come out ok?  How much cheese and would chedder be ok?  My wife loves cheeder brats and Ricks receipe looks super tasty.


----------



## ironhorse07

I have used shooterricks a few times and everbody loves em. And yes i have added cheese on occasion. Ussually 6 to 10 percent depending on your tastes. Thanks for the great recipe Rick!


----------



## mdboatbum

Where would I find soy concentrate?


----------



## diggingdogfarm

Sausage supply house or a health food store, but that stuff isn't absolutely necessary.




~Martin


----------



## bluewhisper

Funny, I went looking for a bratwurst recipe, and out in the googlez almost all of the recipes use already-made bratwurst. I need to get down to nuts and bolts, time to go back to SMF. I found this thread and a few others, which give me a good idea of what I need.


----------



## mickey jay

Regarding the grinder issues, do your plates and blade need to be sharpened?  It makes a world of difference for me and now I give them a hone every 3-4 grinds or so.


----------



## tonecapone

Holy Crap, you have just changed my life with one web address!

Thanks,

Tony A.


----------

